# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  S.o.s

## patsyarmando

I need some help here! We´re reading The Phantom of the Opera with 9 year-old kids. I´ve got a huge doubt : is Erik the phantom, the Angel of Music that Christine's dad promised to send her? or is this what she thinks? 
Thanks

----------


## Jassy Melson

I think nine-year-old kids are too young to be reading The Phantom of the Opera--not for any "moral" reason, but simply because they're too young to understand it. They're only in the fourth grade, they should be reading works suitable for fourth graders.

----------


## omferas

Please What types of imagination is required at this age?

----------


## ajsahi

yes you are right 9 year old kids are young

----------

